

Facebook Connect - lilaodi

I have a question about the Facebook connect.
My website (NOT a Facebook app) uses the FB connect.
Which options do I have with that? I know about three:  
1. Sending emails to registered users
2. Posting on their FB wall
3. "Like" 
Which other options there are? 
Thanx
======
tgriesser
Since you are using Facebook connect, it sounds like you are actually an app
on Facebook, and therefore can access any of the graph api calls. There is a
ton of things you can do with it, and they are detailed here:
<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/web/>

